# Sciatica or PGP



## gem0112 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi,
Hope you are well! I went to my gp yesterday not my usual one I have to say with really bad pain in my right bum cheek and radiating into my hip bone, she said ut is sciatica! Now I've had sciatica before and it doesn't feel like that really! The pain gets so bad at night once I'm lying down, last night it actually felt like my hip wanted to pop out of place! I've read that gps misdiagnose sciatica fir PGP? Could you please advise me as to what you think I should do, my gp didn't really help, and I'm a little concerned as I'm only 13+3 weeks and I've read that it progressively gets worse!
Many thanks for your advice I'm hoping you will say it will go soon because the pain is very high
Gemma x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I have to say it does sound like sciatica, usually, pelvic pain occurs later, as the baby gets heavier and its uncommon to have some pain in your buttock. However, if it is continuing, can you see your usual gp next week?

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

